# Singer 128-18 With attachments Circa 1941



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

I posted an ad on the barter board for this. I hope it's ok to crosspost here.

I rescued it from a dumpster, and it's in pretty sad shape, but has a bunch of attachments. I'd love for it to find a good home, or just help someone if they needed parts or attachements.

Drop me a note.

I have a Featherweight 221, and love it, but this machine needs lots of love!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2270693#post2270693


----------

